# boat blind recommendation



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a 14' Polar Kraft modified v that has a 72" beam that I am looking for a boat bling for. I think I just sold my other boat that had a homemade frame and mud bubby netting material.

I would like to buy something (no time to build one) that folds down, can be easily taken out of the boat, and allows the dog to enter/exit through the bow.

Any suggestions? I have looked online at the ones sold by cabelas, macks, the easy-up duck blind by flyway specialties, go- devil, and mud buddy. If anyone has any of these and could give me your input I would appreciate it before I shell out the money. Thanks


----------



## honk/quack (Dec 18, 2009)

Wish I could help.  Mine is home made but I wish you luck. Are you selling that your boat on M-30 at Greenwood?


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Not at greenwood. Haven't really publicized mine but if it doesn't work out with who looked at it last night I will probally post it on here. I took pictures of it last night with the blind up. It is set and ready to go. Will be a good boat for whoever ends up with it. Just didn't fit my needs as far as where I will be hunting now.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Get a Avery quickset it will last forever. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

zx10r2004 said:


> Get a Avery quickset it will last forever.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Bang for the buck hard to argue with this. They are nice blinds.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I dont that the Avery blind frame, but do have the camo material/net for one. It is great stuff, durable, great color/camo. Best camo I have had ever. Matches marsh, corn.... everything.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

I got a Avery on my excel and my buddy has one that's over 10 years old that is still in good shape and no issues on his war eagle. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

I just posted my quickset in the classisfieds this morning. Pm me if you are interested. $350 camo is in decent shape and I added black 1/4" netting for the backing.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

I had an avery quick set. Sold it and bought a mudbuddy fastgrass blind. Would not go back. Good luck.


----------



## GONZO78 (Mar 21, 2012)

You can build a scissor blind for half the price..the most exspensive part is the fast grass
..just use 1" conduit buy a few corner pieces and your in.........

Sent from my N860


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a 15' Landau mod V with a a small platform built into the bow. I run a Cabela's blind on it from the stern to about where the deck starts and it's held up pretty good over the past 4 or five years. I dont hunt with a dog, but if I did the front would be an excellent place for the dog to sit and launch from. I just throw a grass mat over the bow when hunting and the boat hides just fine.

can't speak to the other brands, before I bought this blind, I always made them myself.


----------



## Sage XP (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys. I will let you know what I get. Probally getting something new for those that offered up used blinds but thanks anyway. Not too often that I'm in the position to start with something new.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Sage XP said:


> I have a 14' Polar Kraft modified v that has a 72" beam that I am looking for a boat bling for. I think I just sold my other boat that had a homemade frame and mud bubby netting material.
> 
> I would like to buy something (no time to build one) that folds down, can be easily taken out of the boat, and allows the dog to enter/exit through the bow.
> 
> Any suggestions? I have looked online at the ones sold by cabelas, macks, the easy-up duck blind by flyway specialties, go- devil, and mud buddy. If anyone has any of these and could give me your input I would appreciate it before I shell out the money. Thanks


My dad has the exact same boat,,, he's had the Avery Quick Set for over 10 years now. Up and down in less than a minute, no problems trailering it long distances, perfect dog perch on the bow... No need to remove it, even for fishing,, hooks get caught in the camo netting every once in a while, no biggie though. The Avery blind almost seems like it was made for the 14' Polar Kraft.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

lab1 said:


> I had an avery quick set. Sold it and bought a mudbuddy fastgrass blind. Would not go back. Good luck.


This is the blind I have currently. I like it however am VERY disappointed when I get a mud-buddy/Excel boat and their blind and I have to modify the blind frame to fit the boat correctly (height). When you pay that much for a blind supposedly "built for that boat", you don't expect to have to spend a day modifying. Other than that I like the blind.


----------

